# Salting a lot pricing



## Blackjat (Nov 7, 2018)

How much would it cost to salt and average parking lot


----------



## Mike_PS (Feb 28, 2005)

You will probably need a little more information than just an average lot. I would suggest asking and including a square footage, etc.


----------



## Stevengalanos (Nov 7, 2018)

Where are you located ??


----------



## Blackjat (Nov 7, 2018)

Euclid


----------



## Stevengalanos (Nov 7, 2018)

I’m located in New Jersey


----------



## Blackjat (Nov 7, 2018)

Yeah different prices


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Yes


----------



## Stevengalanos (Nov 7, 2018)

I can do it only in New Jersey


----------



## Jacobmb (Dec 3, 2013)

I'd charge at least $200 per tonne.


----------



## rick W (Dec 17, 2015)

I am in for $73 :canadaflag:


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

rick W said:


> I am in for $73 :canadaflag:


Don't gouge the guy...


----------



## cjames808 (Dec 18, 2015)

$87.50-infinity...


----------



## MSsnowplowing (Nov 1, 2012)

6 pack, a good prime rib steak and a back rub.


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

calculate how much you need to cover the area, double the price of salt and 10%,


----------



## norb5150 (Oct 3, 2015)

Jacobmb said:


> I'd charge at least $200 per tonne.


Where do you buy your salt? Do they ship for free? Is there a loading fee?


----------



## Jacobmb (Dec 3, 2013)

I use in place called draglam. You roll in onto the scale and they weigh you then you go pick up the salt and they load it up with a loader and then you scale out and pay on the way out. Probably around $120 a ton


----------



## rick W (Dec 17, 2015)

Jacobmb said:


> I use in place called draglam. You roll in onto the scale and they weigh you then you go pick up the salt and they load it up with a loader and then you scale out and pay on the way out. Probably around $120 a ton


Funny... Not this year. Might want to make a call quick and get current prices.


----------



## Jacobmb (Dec 3, 2013)

I've got a salt card loaded. Whatever it is, I'll pay it. Last I heard it was $120-$130 on account. I have amended my contracts this year with a paragraph stating that salt shortages are expected and as such the availability and price rates are subject to change without notice. I am not worried about it.


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

Jacobmb said:


> I've got a salt card loaded. Whatever it is, I'll pay it. Last I heard it was $120-$130 on account. I have amended my contracts this year with a paragraph stating that salt shortages are expected and as such the availability and price rates are subject to change without notice. I am not worried about it.


is that a metric ton?


----------



## Jacobmb (Dec 3, 2013)

^ Yes it is. 

Just an update...

Purchased 1.27MT for $185.42 plus HST so approx $146/ton...


----------

